# Dramatic PURPLE!!  **ADD TUT**



## snowkei (Mar 27, 2007)

a step by step TUT for this look(only eye makeup)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=68406

hello guys!! this look is kinda dramatic IMO!
I cannot go out with the look but it's a lot of fun doing the look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









**what I use**
*face*
Lancome color id liquid foundation #3
IOPE foundation powder #23

*brow*
shiseido elixir brow pencil #br751

*eye*
paints #untitled
eye kohl #violet underground
e/s #mystical mist & naked lunch & black tied & taupeless
fluidine #blacktrack

*lash*
ardell false lashes #107 (upper) & demure (lower)

*cheek*
NARS blush #oasis 
MSF #petticoat

*lip*
Dior addict ultra shine 2 lipstick #330
saints lipgloss #pink




















do some effect on it =P


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

Soooo pretty!  You look so glam!!  Fantastic job!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

i love it!!! and your falsies are always so perfect


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

Ohhhh this look is HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

Dayum girl! HAWT!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

you're so hot!!!
I have all the e/s you used. I want to recreate this fantastic look!!!
thanks for the pictures!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

u look absolutely stunning snowkei. I love the way ur so good at blending and ur skin glows...this is amazing...love purples on you


----------



## Simi (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*



saniyairshad said:


> u look absolutely stunning snowkei. I love the way ur so good at blending and ur skin glows...this is amazing...love purples.
> 
> Yeah I was thinking the same way


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

like always...you are GORGEOUS!!!!!...I love your make up...you are an inspiration....


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

You're amazingly gorgeous. Always.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

Soooo gorgeous!  I love this look!


----------



## DevinGirl (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

*This is amazing!  Please...go out w/ this look - it's too pretty to keep hidden *


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

wow your gorgeous , i love this look


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

Dang girl, you just keep blowig my mind time and time again. I love this!!  I am officially requesting a tutorial for this look


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

Pure hotness! FIYAH!!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

omg!! it's so pretty!!! can you please do to tut for this look?!! I REALLY want to recreate it!! TIA!


----------



## delovely (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

purttty!!


----------



## Kim. (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

I second the tut this is soo amazing. I love all your FOTDs you're so skilled!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

wow, this is stunning!!


----------



## marylovesmac (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

that's so pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

You are so gorgeous and talented. This reminds me of the balloonacy looks


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

wow! i always love your post!!!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

this is gorgeous! i loveit!


----------



## Dana72 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

this is gorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

thanks sweeties!!!!!!!love***


----------



## aziajs (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

Amazing!


----------



## mkupsusie (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

Fabulous! Too pretty to keep it hidden. A tut would be very much appreciated!


----------



## xJUDYx (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

wow! you did an AMAZING JOB!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

i agree all the comments lol


----------



## Bianca (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

I love it, and your skin looks so pretty!


----------



## user79 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

That's awesome. What brush or technique to do you use for keeping the colours so separated from one another, especially the crease colour??


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

If I ever said any of your previous looks were my favorite, then scratch that...THIS is my favorite! I love purples!!!


----------



## Taj (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

Fantastic ! !


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

You are so good at applying makeup! You should be a professional artist!!!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

gorgeous!!


----------



## Ambi (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

There's probably nothing you can't pull off, everything looks awesome on you!


----------



## arwa (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

no pic


----------



## GothicGirl (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

Wow, i just loved it!! Really loved it! I may try this some time...Thank you for sharing!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arwa* 

 
_no pic




_

 
U cannot see the picture??   but I can see them


----------



## snowkei (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That's awesome. What brush or technique to do you use for keeping the colours so separated from one another, especially the crease colour??_

 
thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I use 242 brush & 219 brush..BTW I've done a step by step TUT..there're my tips


----------



## snowkei (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Dramatic PURPLE!!*

thanks everyone!!*^^* I've made a tut for this look (but only eye makeup)!!


----------



## User67 (Mar 28, 2007)

OMG so freaking gorgeous!!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 28, 2007)

wow. nice! great eye shadow placement!!! beautiful colors. really complimenting with your eye shape!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 28, 2007)

You look so gorgeous! you did an amazing job on the eyes too!


----------



## chucklie1 (Mar 28, 2007)

amazing and your skin is soo perfect!! Amazing job
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chucklie1


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for doing a tutorial!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 28, 2007)

Your FOTD's are always so inspiring!!! 
Thanks again for the tut!


----------



## kikidabest (Mar 28, 2007)

thats so freakin hot and your skin is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!so flawless!!!!!!!


----------



## Caderas (Mar 28, 2007)

gorgeous as usual, i love the shape so much.  and of course it had to be purple, one of my colors of the moment!  YAY!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks everyone! =D


----------



## cno64 (Mar 29, 2007)

Pretty!
I wish I could get away with that much shimmer but, alas, I can't.
It looks  _super_ on you, though!
Speaking of purple, can anyone recommend a good purple-toned lipstick?
I had high hopes for "Full Blown,"  but on me it looks like an ordinary sheer berry, and I've already got half a dozen of those.


----------



## kiannack (Mar 30, 2007)

This looks soo amazing


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the TUT cos i WILL go out and rock this real hard!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Midgard (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, this is stunning!


----------



## Moppit (Apr 3, 2007)

Very striking, love the rich purple.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 3, 2007)

That looks so hot! You could totally go out in that at night, like to a club or a party or something.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 3, 2007)

wow...sooo flawless. pretty!


----------



## sewprecocious (Apr 3, 2007)

that is sooo gorgeous!

you made everything look so smooth and wet. Nice work!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks all!!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 24, 2007)

gawjuss as always
X


----------



## glamgirl (Apr 24, 2007)

You have great skills!


----------



## jlimj (Oct 19, 2007)

that's so hot on asian eyes!


----------



## frocher (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks gorgeous, you are so gifted!


----------



## saniyairshad (Oct 21, 2007)

this is sooooo glamorous and gorgeous...ur a doll!!! purples look HAWT on you.


----------

